# If a business ever deserved our support, Central Camera in Chicago does



## Buck (Jun 1, 2020)

121 years in business. looted and burned. He will bring it back


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi Buck.
Thanks for sharing, I don’t doubt he will rebuild, how do you keep a man that can say these things down, you don’t.
Reporter “How are you able to watch this burn to the ground?“
Owner ”It’s what’s going on, it’s reality, so you deal with it!”
And my favourite,
“Everyone should learn a lesson, be prepared, have more film in your pocket!”
From the bottom of my heart I wish him the best.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Buck (Jun 1, 2020)

He carries a very inspiring message, the story about him being able to save the first camera the store ever sold struck me.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes, struck a chord with me too, but it was his undefeated attitude that hit hardest, I just hope the insurers pay out and don’t shirk their responsibility by claiming act of terrorise terrorism or something equally bizarre.

Cheers, Graham.



Buck said:


> He carries a very inspiring message, the story about him being able to save the first camera the store ever sold struck me.


----------



## sanj (Jun 2, 2020)

Fantastic. I posted this on my Facebook


----------

